# Sirloin Tip Roast for BBQ Sandwiches. Your input wanted.



## meat hunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Bought a 7# beef sirloin tip roast. The wife wanted me to make some bbq beef sandwiches with it. Not sliced, pulled. Should I treat this the same as doing a brisket? My smoking is limited to brisket, ribs, poultry and sausage so far. 

Anyone have a favorite method that they like and wanna share? Will probably be doing it this weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 18, 2009)

I just brought a tip home myself...

To pull it, you can smoke to 180*, then foil and brase it to 200*+, or smoke to 190-195* and foil, wrap in towels and rest in cooler for a few hours. Either way, you'll need to peak out a close to 200* for easier pulling, otherwise it's chopping time.

I prefer to brase after smoking, seems more reliable for me. Use whatever dry rub you like for brisket. I rub my roasts/briskets, let it rest a few minutes and repeat until I get a nice thick coating. The thicker the cut, the thicker I want the rub coating. Then, go straight to the smoker...no overnight fridge rest for me.

Eric


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sure a butcher will be along to shoot this theory full of holes very soon.  But I'd be sure to do it low and slow and going for the 200*-205* range should be best as it's not a cut of meat that will benefit from being a rare cooked piece of meat.  I think this may be a less fatty cut than say a chuck roast, so you'd benefit from adding liquid to the foil when you hit that step to keep it from drying out.

This is a handy little cheat sheet I found
http://www.cooksillustrated.com/imag...BeefRoasts.pdf


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 18, 2009)

Not enough fat for pulling.

Smoke to 145 and rest. Slice thin for sammies.

YMMV


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have done several and I just use a good rub I like C'untry's boyz rub or old bay makes a good rub too. Then just smoke it like anything else about 230-250 till it gets to 140-145 for rare on the inside and med on the outside. Then just slice it as you want to. I do them all the time for sandwich meat and freeze it.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^  I was thinking the same thing. The reason a shoulder pulls so well at 205 degrees is because collagen is broken down to gelatin. This is not going to happen with a leaner cut of beef as far as i know.

You can however always chop the meat if that is the texture, consistency that you are looking for.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 19, 2009)

I have to agree with the others to lean for pulled beef but great for sliced roast beef sandwiches. I usually smoke them to 140 rest, cool, and slice thin


----------



## ronp (Nov 19, 2009)

135' here and slice nice and thin.

No pulling on that cut, not enough fat and may turn into sawdust.


----------



## chefmike (Nov 19, 2009)

I think folks are on the right track. I have used them for pulled beef (last time 2 weeks ago), but it was done with a braise. So finish it in a tasty liquid, covered and then it will pull.

I would smoke it and slice it.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 19, 2009)

I was thinking about that too, but it kinda seemed like cheating once it comes off the smoker to do additional cooking to it. I have to get past that mentallity. 

I know a chuck roast will pull apart....  Ever seen one of them come out of a crock pot after a long hard day of simmerin?  :)


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. I was wondering about that, if this would be too lean for pulled beef. I bought it with the intent to make jerky as it was only 8 bucks, could not hardly pass it up. Wife wanted pulled beef but did not want the fat that a brisket had. Oh well. I think I will smoke it and slice it like has been suggested, and freeze the rest. Thanks again, can always count on people here for guidance.


----------



## ronp (Nov 19, 2009)

That would make good jerky.
Good luck!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 19, 2009)

I trimmed mine up, sliced and put into a seasoning and cure for jerky. I didn't find much fat as stated above, when I separated the 2 main muscles and trimmed, it was mostly connective tissue to trim.

Smoking it for pulling would be difficult at best.

Eric


----------

